# error with py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1 when running "# portmaster x11/xorg"



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

I am trying to install KMS support on a 9 STABLE amd64 (for a description of my efforts so far see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=32996, which is not really relevant to this problem) and I followed the procedure in post #162 of this thread 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852&page=7
I ran
[cmd=]# portmaster x11/xorg[/cmd]
and I got the following error:

```
===>   py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of textproc/py-libxml2
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.

===>>> make failed for graphics/dri
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for dri-7.4.4,2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Upgrade of libtool-2.4_1 to libtool-2.4.2
        Upgrade of libiconv-1.13.1_1 to libiconv-1.14
        Upgrade of libxml2-2.7.8_1 to libxml2-2.7.8_3
        Installation of textproc/py-libxml2 (py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1)
```

I tried a couple of things:

Ran

```
$ sudo pkg_delete -f py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1
```

Ran

```
$ cd /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
$ sudo make deinstall
$ sudo make FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=1 install
```

Ran

```
$ cd /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
$ sudo make deinstall
$ sudo make reinstall
```

Set

```
setenv FORCE_PKG_REGISTER 1
```

But in all cases I end up with the same error as above when I run [cmd=]# portmaster x11/xorg[/cmd]
One thing to note is that in all cases when I try uninstalling, I get some messages about some files not existing. For example:

```
$ sudo pkg_delete -f py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1
pkg_delete: package 'py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.3
gedit-2.30.4_1
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_5
gnome-mount-0.8_9
gvfs-1.6.6_1
Thunar-1.2.3
gimp-app-2.6.11_5,1
gimp-gutenprint-5.2.7
gimp-2.6.11,2
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/doc/py-libxml2/TODO' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/attribs.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/build.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/compareNodes.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/ctxterror.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/cutnpaste.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/dtdvalid.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/error.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/inbuf.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/indexes.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/invalid.xml' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/nsdel.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/outbuf.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/push.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/pushSAX.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/pushSAXhtml.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader3.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader4.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader5.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader6.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader7.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/reader8.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/readererr.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/readernext.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/regexp.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/relaxng.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/resolver.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/schema.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/serialize.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/sync.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/test.dtd' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/thread2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tst.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tst.xml' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tstLastError.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tstURI.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tstmem.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/tstxpath.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/valid.xml' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/validDTD.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/validRNG.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/validSchemas.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/validate.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/walker.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/xpath.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/xpathext.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/xpathleak.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/xpathns.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2/xpathret.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/share/examples/py-libxml2'
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/doc/py-libxml2' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/share/doc/py-libxml2'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```

Can someone give a suggestion how to cope with that problem so that I can successfully install x11/xorg and run KMS?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

Note that x11/xorg is complaining py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1 is already installed, not py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1.

Remove py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1 and start the x11/xorg build again.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply. I guess my 5 day FreeBSD experience is showing...

Here's what I got following your advice:

```
$ sudo pkg_delete -f py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1
pkg_delete: package 'py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
Thunar-1.2.3
gedit-2.30.4_1
gimp-2.6.11,2
gimp-app-2.6.11_5,1
gimp-gutenprint-5.2.7
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.3
gnome-mount-0.8_9
gvfs-1.6.6_1
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_5
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.pyc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.pyo' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.pyc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.pyo' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.a' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.la' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```

And then when I ran [cmd=]$ sudo portmaster x11/xorg[/cmd]
I got the same error as before.

Is there any other way of removing py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm wondering why it's installing the Python 3.2 version in the first place, it should stick to 2.7.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

Would it be helpful to attach a file containing the output of [cmd=]$ sudo portmaster x11/xorg[/cmd]
?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

Try removing lang/python32, I think it's interfering with the build process.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess there might indeed be some problem with python32 because this is what I get:

```
$ cd /usr/ports/lang/python32
$ sudo make deinstall distclean
Password:
===>  Deinstalling for lang/python32
===>   Deinstalling python32-3.2.3_1
pkg_delete: package 'python32-3.2.3_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
blender-2.60a
py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/lib-dynload'
pkg_delete: unable to completely remove directory '/usr/local/lib/python3.2'
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `python32-3.2.3_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
===>  Cleaning for python32-3.2.3_1
===>  Deleting distfiles for python32-3.2.3_1
```

After which building x11/xorg results in the same error as before. Should I try to remove some folders manually?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

It looks like py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1 is still there, you should remove that one too.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

So I ran again

```
$ sudo pkg_delete -f py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1
pkg_delete: package 'py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
Thunar-1.2.3
gedit-2.30.4_1
gimp-2.6.11,2
gimp-app-2.6.11_5,1
gimp-gutenprint-5.2.7
gnome-doc-utils-0.20.3
gnome-mount-0.8_9
gvfs-1.6.6_1
policykit-gnome-0.9.2_5
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.pyc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/drv_libxml2.pyo' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.py' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.pyc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2.pyo' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.a' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.la' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/python3.2/site-packages/libxml2mod.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `py32-libxml2-2.7.8_1'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)
```
and despite saying that not the entire package could be deleted, when I tried building x11/xorg, it went past the previous point and I saw that it is using py27-libxml2 as opposed to py32. So that's good.

However now I get the following error:

```
Regenerating builtin_function.cpp...
t -O -O builtins/tools/generate_builtins.py ./builtin_compiler > builtin_function.cpp || rm -f builtin_function.cpp
t: not found
c++ -c -I. -I../mesa -I../mapi -I../../include  -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing
 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER
 -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING  -DFEATURE_GL=1 -fvisibility=hidden -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB
 -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING  -DFEATURE_GL=1
 builtin_function.cpp -o builtin_function.o
c++: builtin_function.cpp: No such file or directory
c++: No input files specified
gmake[2]: *** [builtin_function.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.11.2/src/glsl'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.11.2/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.

===>>> make failed for graphics/dri
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for dri-7.4.4,2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

A quick search on google showed that this error might be related to gcc. Since I just upgraded from 9-RELEASE to 9-STABLE and I heard that the new default compiler is clang, could that be the problem? I don't really know much about these things so that's just a shot in the dark.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2012)

Did you do a *make clean* before restarting the build? There may have been some stuff left over from the previous failed build attempts.

Clang was indeed added but it's not used by default, so it shouldn't interfere.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 27, 2012)

I hadn't done it, but following your suggestion I ran

```
$ sudo make clean
```
in the /usr/ports/x11/xorg directory. However I still get the same error. I guess the problem is in the /usr/ports/graphics/dri port. This is the error I get when I try to install just that one:

```
$ cd /usr/ports/graphics/dri
$ sudo make clean
Password:
===>  Cleaning for dri-7.11.2,2
$ sudo make install clean
...............
...............
...............
Regenerating builtin_function.cpp...
cc -I. -I../mesa -I../mapi -I../../include  -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99  -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_64_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING  -DFEATURE_GL=1 -fvisibility=hidden -L/usr/local/lib glcpp/glcpp-lex.o glcpp/glcpp-parse.o glcpp/pp.o ralloc.o glcpp/glcpp.o ../mesa/program/hash_table.o -o glcpp/glcpp
t -O -O builtins/tools/generate_builtins.py ./builtin_compiler > builtin_function.cpp || rm -f builtin_function.cpp
t: not found
c++ -c -I. -I../mesa -I../mapi -I../../include  -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING  -DFEATURE_GL=1 -fvisibility=hidden -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING  -DFEATURE_GL=1 builtin_function.cpp -o builtin_function.o
c++: builtin_function.cpp: No such file or directory
c++: No input files specified
gmake[2]: *** [builtin_function.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.11.2/src/glsl'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.11.2/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
```


----------



## jopeto (Jun 28, 2012)

OK, I made some progress.

I decided to run [cmd=]sudo portmaster -af[/cmd] and after it ran for about two hours, it exited with some error about python dependencies. So I'm guessing that I have some problems with my python installation.

However the good news is that now I could install /graphics/dri (I'm guessing *# portmaster -af* fixed some broken stuff) and I'm currently running [cmd=]# portmaster x11/xorg[/cmd]

Fingers crossed that everything will complete without an error this time. And then I'll have to deal with that whole python problem at a later point.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2012)

It was probably because python32 was installed. As far as I know only graphics/blender depends on it. Everything else should use python27.

I am wondering about this error message though:

```
t -O -O builtins/tools/generate_builtins.py ./builtin_compiler > builtin_function.cpp || rm -f builtin_function.cpp
t: not found
```

It looks like it's missing a couple of characters of the original command. Something that ends with the letter t. Unfortunately my server went on the fritz this morning and I couldn't get it fixed before I had to go to work. So I'm currently not able to research anything


----------



## jopeto (Jun 28, 2012)

It's ok, thanks a lot for your help so far.

I was able to install xorg, and I was able to get the correct resolution for my screen, however, as I mentioned here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=182217#post182217 I was able to start X only as a root and also was not able to start fvwm. So I decided to wipe everything off and start from scratch since I learned quite a bit on the way. I'll post the final result here.

Thanks once again.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 29, 2012)

I finally managed to get everything working when I started from scratch. The only issue was that the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel did not install so I had to install it manually. More details can be found here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=182345#post182345

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------

